# 106C update...



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry for the question, I may have missed the answer in another thread, but what did the 106C update I received today supposedly fix besides updating the channel logos on my R15 300? Thanks in advance. PS I MISS TIVO!!!


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> Sorry for the question, I may have missed the answer in another thread, but what did the 106C update I received today supposedly fix besides updating the channel logos on my R15 300? Thanks in advance. PS I MISS TIVO!!!


Your MyVOD should now be My Playlist. Should also correct some Series Link (SL) problems. Might also help with stability. 
Waiting patiently for my update....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It is supposed to correct a number of significant problems that many users have experienced. Overall stability and reliability were the goals. Check the release notes forum, Earl has posted information on every software release. http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110

Carl


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I received the 106C update sometime in the early morning hours this morning 1/24.I live in Ky. I assume all the Eastern tie zone will be receiving it now. I haven't had a chance to check and see if my system is more stable since I was heading out of the house for work when I noticed but I'am sure the wife and kids will let me know!!


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Is this on the R15-500 as well???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76415

R15-500 got version 10FA

R15-300 106C went national last night.


----------



## evcomp (Nov 19, 2006)

Mine finally updated last night. Eastern part of the country is now getting the update I guess.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

evcomp said:


> Mine finally updated last night. Eastern part of the country is now getting the update I guess.


Everyone is getting the update


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I guess it's working a little better with Series Link and first run showings, still gets confused when trying to record House on USA and Fox. It wants to only tape one channel, USA? Hopefully I won't have to reboot this thing to often now. It's been on for almost 2 weeks, 6 reboots have been required.


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

question about the update: since picking up my R-15 in september, it only stopped functioning once, back in december. I called the D* rep to have it replaced and she suggested, because an update had been applied shortly after i installed the unit, that i wipe it. since then, the unit has worked well. now, due to this newest update, should i wipe the unit again?


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

I just noticed the new update today. Now my fast forward during a recording keeps going in a loop. I get a minute or 2 ahead and then it skips backwards.

I'll try a red button reset tonight and hope it helps. Has everyone else done a full reset or just a red button one or no reset at all?

Thanks


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

eperrone said:


> I just noticed the new update today. Now my fast forward during a recording keeps going in a loop. I get a minute or 2 ahead and then it skips backwards.
> 
> I'll try a red button reset tonight and hope it helps. Has everyone else done a full reset or just a red button one or no reset at all?
> 
> Thanks


I did the RBR last night and this morning the FF seems to be working ok. Whew. I'll need to try it on a show that I am recording and watching at the same time though.


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

eperrone said:


> I just noticed the new update today. Now my fast forward during a recording keeps going in a loop. I get a minute or 2 ahead and then it skips backwards.
> 
> I'll try a red button reset tonight and hope it helps. Has everyone else done a full reset or just a red button one or no reset at all?
> 
> Thanks


So later today I was watching a show as it was being recorded and I got the same problem with the FF looping back on itself that occurred the first night we got the new update. So it appears to be related to watching and recording a show at the same time. I watched a show earlier today that was not being recorded at the same time this morning and the FF was working OK.

What is happening is the FF goes 2 minuted forward and back to the same spot again and again. To fix it you have to stop FF wait a few seconds and then FF again. To skip a typical set of commercials you have to do this 2 possibly 3 times.

Man just when we got the R15 working... broken again.

I suppose I'll re-format again once I watch everything on it..

Let you now what happens.


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

eperrone said:


> So later today I was watching a show as it was being recorded and I got the same problem with the FF looping back on itself that occurred the first night we got the new update. So it appears to be related to watching and recording a show at the same time. I watched a show earlier today that was not being recorded at the same time this morning and the FF was working OK.
> 
> What is happening is the FF goes 2 minuted forward and back to the same spot again and again. To fix it you have to stop FF wait a few seconds and then FF again. To skip a typical set of commercials you have to do this 2 possibly 3 times.
> 
> ...


mine is having the same issue. my unit was working well before the software update, oh well


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

eperrone said:


> So later today I was watching a show as it was being recorded and I got the same problem with the FF looping back on itself that occurred the first night we got the new update. So it appears to be related to watching and recording a show at the same time. I watched a show earlier today that was not being recorded at the same time this morning and the FF was working OK.
> 
> What is happening is the FF goes 2 minuted forward and back to the same spot again and again. To fix it you have to stop FF wait a few seconds and then FF again. To skip a typical set of commercials you have to do this 2 possibly 3 times.
> 
> ...


Weird. I noticed that with 105F, but not 106C.

For the record, 106C also fixed my screensaver (wasn't working under 105F).


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

Well now it is happening with regular recorded shows too. I also notice that the R15 is now slower again. Boo hiss....

Again I'll probably do a full format once I get a chance.


----------

